# Roof stobe wire harness '06 2500 HD



## wmsland (Jan 21, 2003)

Can anyone give me any advice on how to access the harness for the optional roof mount strobe. I want to access it from the inside and not drill a hole in the roof. I already pulled the dome light down and took the roof mount brake light out and can't see any harness (and yes it is equipped with it, part of prep package) . Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

You have to pull the headliner to get to it. It is taped to the roof on the drivers side. Simple process. I did not drill a hole in my roof to mount my light, I will post a picture in the morning to show what I did.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

I am looking forward to those pics. Did you order a permanent mount or a magnetic mount?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Magnet mount Sho-Me strobe LED combo.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Lets see if this works.

Regards Mike


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is one with the 3rd brale light installed. This pictures doesn't show it but I silcioned around the wire.

Regards Mike


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's what I did. Take a look.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Closer picture.I drilled through the CHML to get my wire through.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Here's the lightbar. Take a look, hope this helps.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine is bolted to a backrack with a packard electric connector.

Regards Mike


----------



## wmsland (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the help, I will go fishing for it again when I get some extra time.


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

If it is a magnetic mount it comes with a cig lighter plug. Do you have it plugged into the cig socket or hardwire it into the harness?


----------



## wmsland (Jan 21, 2003)

This might seem like a stupid question, but can anyone give me a clue as to how to get the coat hooks off so I can drop the headliner.


----------



## joe b (Oct 1, 2006)

pull the brake light put your finger around the screw hole on he left. There's no plug just wires taped on the end. I had to put the plug on the dash switch.
good luck.
If you still need to pull the head liner . the coat hooks seperate at the hook . hard to explain they work like the plastic rivets


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

wmsland said:


> This might seem like a stupid question, but can anyone give me a clue as to how to get the coat hooks off so I can drop the headliner.


Yes they are held in with a plastic pin in the center. Use a small flat blade screwdriver and pry the center very carefully. When it pops up a little I used side cutters to carefully grab it and pull it the rest of the way out.

Regards Mike


----------



## wmsland (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, looks like I won't be doing clean ups tomorrow ( getting a little snow right now, just enough to screw up my schedule ) so I will work on it instead. Thanks again.


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

*Okay Guys Here comes the dumb one*

I just got my 2500hd, with plow pre package. I am hearing alot of talk about a factory strobe mounted switch.

1. Where is this switch?

2. Is it safe to assume no switch means no wires behind 3rd brakelight.

any other info would be great.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

daplowman said:


> I just got my 2500hd, with plow pre package. I am hearing alot of talk about a factory strobe mounted switch.
> 
> 1. Where is this switch?
> 
> ...


Da Plowman
If you got the VYU package which will be listed on the options sticker in the glove box, then you will have snow plow prep. There is a switch on the right side of the dash below the heater controls and off to the right a little. It is a push button with a tiny crappy yellow light that is lite when you push it. The wires are under the headliner on the drivers side, you need to drop the headliner to get to them if you have a ext cab. Areg cab you need to drop the drivers side. I then removed the 3rd brake light and notched the lower metal opening and painted it. I then put a kevlar sleeve on the wire and routed it through that notch. Reinstall the brake light and add a touch of silicon and you are all set to put a weather proof connector on the end and hook up to your light,

Regards Mike


----------



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

*awesome*

thanks Mike, my truck does have the Aux lighting provision. next question how much of a pain is it to drop that headliner?


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

daplowman said:


> thanks Mike, my truck does have the Aux lighting provision. next question how much of a pain is it to drop that headliner?


Well a ext cab is harder than a regular cab, you need to take your time. Here is how I did mine but do so at your own risk.

1-remove sun visors and A pillar trim
2-remove overhead consul, if it is the little one it has 1 screw in the front, rear is held in place by snap clips, just pull down gently
3- if ext cab remove trim at center door upper latch area.
4-remove coat hooks.
5- remove 3rd brake light there are two clips that you can't reach from the inside of the cab, you can squeeze them from this opening.
There are a number of velcro clips under the roof liner take your time to loosen these or you can tear them from the liner.

Now with all of that said if you don't plan on routing the wire through the 3rd brake light opening you can get to the harness from the drivers side by just removing the coat hook 
and a pillar trim and pull gently down on headliner and you will see the wires taped to the roof.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## DRB0528 (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you have the button thats located next to the pass. air bag switch, if you do then the harness is located in the b pillar (behind drivers head). Pull off the trim and you will see it


----------



## jlsk624 (Nov 11, 2006)

Did my 2500hd about 2 weeks ago, pulled the plastic piece off the drivers rear door mount, and loosened the handle and pulled it off also, just reached in above drivers head and pulled wire out, it was taped to roof, had more than enough wire to go out rear break light, use electrical fish line to get it to rear breaklight if you plan on going out that way. I could not believe that Gm recommends drilling 1 1/4 inch hole in middle of roof for the light, Good Luck.


----------



## bison1973 (Sep 9, 2002)

Any know of a affordable magenetic mount roof light without a cig. plug- so I can actually use the AUX. switch.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

bison1973 said:


> Any know of a affordable magenetic mount roof light without a cig. plug- so I can actually use the AUX. switch.


Look for a Light made by Star Manufacturing. The should have something like that.

Regards Mike


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*3500hd*

Hey mine is a 3500 HD 03' with a monroe 8ft dump bed. I have a button on the dash next to the cab up light that looks like the top of my cab with arrows pointing to it. I called my dealership and they told me it was for an external roof mount strobe. My question is that I have my strobe mounted to the top of my box, and I will have to run the wires all the way down the end of the box and then back up to the cab. Is this button going to work for my strobe, or should I just mount a switch in the cab and save the hassel??? any ideas would be helpfull


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

traviswalker007 said:


> Hey mine is a 3500 HD 03' with a monroe 8ft dump bed. I have a button on the dash next to the cab up light that looks like the top of my cab with arrows pointing to it. I called my dealership and they told me it was for an external roof mount strobe. My question is that I have my strobe mounted to the top of my box, and I will have to run the wires all the way down the end of the box and then back up to the cab. Is this button going to work for my strobe, or should I just mount a switch in the cab and save the hassel??? any ideas would be helpfull


Run it out the 3rd brake light hole, you will have to notch it and then paint the notch. After that use some silcion and you will be all set.

Regards Mike


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

*Kevlar sleeve*

Hey Flykelley, Where did you obtain the kevlar sleeve. I looked everywhere today and couldn't find any. I may just go through the plastic 3ird brake light below the screw instead. I pulled the wire today and that was easy enough. I do have a question pertaining to whether the switch in the cab(factory) is relayed or direct. Will my whelen rotators draw to much. They can get hot. Any idea? I sort of assume the fuse is next to speedo console but I couldn't find it labled to determine how many amps


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

DeereGuy said:


> Hey Flykelley, Where did you obtain the kevlar sleeve. I looked everywhere today and couldn't find any. I may just go through the plastic 3ird brake light below the screw instead. I pulled the wire today and that was easy enough. I do have a question pertaining to whether the switch in the cab(factory) is relayed or direct. Will my whelen rotators draw to much. They can get hot. Any idea? I sort of assume the fuse is next to speedo console but I couldn't find it labled to determine how many amps


That switch is 15 amps I belive will check on monday at work with the electrician. I have a extra Kevlar sleeve if you want it. You only need about 3 inchs of it. If you PM me your address I will send it to you free of charge. There is a relay in the B pillar on the drivers side. It is my feeling that you will be fine with that light bar. That is a factory switch and many of the 3500 HDs have large lights on the roof.

Regards Mike


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Dump Bed*

Going thru the 3rd brake light is fine if you dont have a dump bed, my light is hooked to the top of the bed so I ran my wires all the way down and back up to the cab. My question is should I tap into the wire and use the button or hook up a seperate switch, what would be easier.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

traviswalker007 said:


> Going thru the 3rd brake light is fine if you dont have a dump bed, my light is hooked to the top of the bed so I ran my wires all the way down and back up to the cab. My question is should I tap into the wire and use the button or hook up a seperate switch, what would be easier.


It will work just as well with a dump bed as well. I would wire it up to the wire from the factory. It is alot easier to wire it to the factory harness. It is also a much cleaner install using that factory switch, not to mention also cheaper.

Regards Mike


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info flykelley, I was blowing fuses right and left on the cig lighter acces.. The plug-in for the lighter was the source of the problem I guess. This will be a great change. I'll pm you in a minute.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*what wire is what*

I just ran all the wires from top to bottom on my dump bed and drilled a hole in the back of the cab to run the wire to the inside, what color is the wire i need to tap into the harness. My strobe light has a red and black wire?? its a reg cab 3500 dump


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

traviswalker007 said:


> I just ran all the wires from top to bottom on my dump bed and drilled a hole in the back of the cab to run the wire to the inside, what color is the wire i need to tap into the harness. My strobe light has a red and black wire?? its a reg cab 3500 dump


Hi Travis
If Im not mistaken it a Brown wire along with a black wire. If I get a chance I will go down to trim tonight and take a look.

Regards Mike


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*no power*

found the 2 wires brown and black, but no power to them, checked the 30 amp and the 10 amp fuse both are good, got power to the button on the dash but no power to the wires...am i missing something here..


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

I think I have something similar to this setup on my 02' sierra but it doesnt say anything other than "aux. lights" When I push it it doesnt do anything but I hear a clicking noisebehind my drivers seat somewhere in the panel. I wonder if its the same thing


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

I think I may need a little direction on this one.

I have an extended cab with the roof light provision with the button on the dash and I would like to wire my rotating beacon up to the switch. I am planing on using some connectors on the wire inside the truck so I dont have to run any wires out the center brake light. Also because the light will be a magnet mount removable light.

I was able to get the coat hook/grab handle down and see up above the head liner but I am afraid to pull it down to much. I cant see where the wiring is supposed to be taped to the roof.

Do I have to pull the entire headliner down to get to the wiring? 

Any help would be much appreciated.
Thank in advance

Scott


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

mac3897;344458 said:


> I think I may need a little direction on this one.
> 
> I have an extended cab with the roof light provision with the button on the dash and I would like to wire my rotating beacon up to the switch. I am planing on using some connectors on the wire inside the truck so I dont have to run any wires out the center brake light. Also because the light will be a magnet mount removable light.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott
The wires will be taped to the roof with blue masking tape towards the windshield. Did you take the sun visors off and the A pillar trim, you will need to do this and any upper consul. You should then be able to see the wire taped to the roof.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks for the info.
Its too dark and cold out tonight so I will try to tackle that mini project tomorrow. I will let you know how much damage I did 

Scott


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

mac3897;344560 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Its too dark and cold out tonight so I will try to tackle that mini project tomorrow. I will let you know how much damage I did
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott
The trick here is to not pull anything too hard. You don't want to crease that headliner. With the sun visor and grab handle's and A pillar trim off you should have no problem seeing it. Have a flashlight handy to help spot the wire.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

Mike
Thanks for all of the help. I was able to drop the headliner down and get the wire. I ran it back to the drivers side b pillar and right now it just sticks out from under the plastic trim peice.
I noticed there is a brown and a black wire. I am assuming the brown is the power and black is the ground as the brown is thicker gauge wire.

My next question is ... 
I bought a weather proof connector that has two wires one black and one with some white text on a black wire. I would assume that brown wire connects to the black wire with the white text??? and the black wires connect together???

Does this sound right?

Also, I had to remove the cig plug adapter from my roof light. It contained a 7.5 Amp fuse built into it. Would it be a good idea to put an inline 7.5 amp fuse back onto the wire coming from my light? (and on which wire the black or the black with the white text)

Scott


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

mac3897;345134 said:


> Mike
> Thanks for all of the help. I was able to drop the headliner down and get the wire. I ran it back to the drivers side b pillar and right now it just sticks out from under the plastic trim peice.
> I noticed there is a brown and a black wire. I am assuming the brown is the power and black is the ground as the brown is thicker gauge wire.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott
Yes the Brown is the power feed, on the weather proff connector it doesn't matter as long as the wires on both side of the plug match up as far as say you have a red and also a white wire, red should be power in and out of the plug and the same for the ground or net wire. That power feed is fused from the factory but it shouldn't be a problem if you wanted to add a extra fuse, fuse should be on the power feed.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## trmotorsports (Aug 19, 2006)

Have a question for you guys. 
I just purchased a sho-me led light with a magnetic mount. It has the cig lighter mount with the switch on it. I have an 06 3500 chassis cab with plow prep package, it has the switch that we are talking about.
My question is, I want to use the switch in the truck, but then how do I switch between modes on the light?? I already know which one I want to use, so if I set the beacon to that flash mode and then direct wire it, will it be on that mode all the time??

Also can the wire be accessed by just removing the 3rd brake light cover?? I dont have a third brake light, but there is a black cover where it should be. 
thanks
Tyler Rich


----------



## trmotorsports (Aug 19, 2006)

I tried to get the headliner down, but I cannot get the coathooks down. I dont want to force them and break something. I know in an earlier post you said that they were held in by a push pin in the center. I cant see a pin.....is my truck different??
thanks for the help.
Tyler


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

trmotorsports;345456 said:


> I tried to get the headliner down, but I cannot get the coathooks down. I dont want to force them and break something. I know in an earlier post you said that they were held in by a push pin in the center. I cant see a pin.....is my truck different??
> thanks for the help.
> Tyler


Tyler if you have a late model Gm in the center of the grab handle and coat hooks is what looks to be a small plate. With a very fine blade pry that out far enough to get a gripe on it and then remove it. All full size GM trucks have this fastener.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## trmotorsports (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for your help, I hooked it up today. On my chassis cab, (06 d-max), the harness was taped above the drivers head. Real easy to do. Hooked up my sho-me magnetic mount lightbar with a plug so I can remove it in the summer.

It sure is handy to have someone like you Mike to help us all. You have a lot of info that is very valuable. 
thanks again
TR


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

trmotorsports;345979 said:


> Thanks for your help, I hooked it up today. On my chassis cab, (06 d-max), the harness was taped above the drivers head. Real easy to do. Hooked up my sho-me magnetic mount lightbar with a plug so I can remove it in the summer.
> 
> It sure is handy to have someone like you Mike to help us all. You have a lot of info that is very valuable.
> thanks again
> TR


Tr Glad I could help you .

Regards Mike


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Is there a way to access the same wire that is in the headliner (for roof light) from the underside of the cab? I'd rather run the wire up from the chasis up the inside of the bed through the backrack to the light. If there is a wire to be accessed on the chasis- what color is it, where is it?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

mkwl;392731 said:


> Is there a way to access the same wire that is in the headliner (for roof light) from the underside of the cab? I'd rather run the wire up from the chasis up the inside of the bed through the backrack to the light. If there is a wire to be accessed on the chasis- what color is it, where is it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


No Matt
The wire is only inside the cab, you may be able to unclip it and drill a hole in the rear of the cab and then fish it up between the cab and the box. maybe run it throught the cab vent on the rear wall of the cab.

Regards Mike


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey mike i have a question..

I have a 02 Silverado 2500HD and the truck did not come with the plow prep package. I just want to know if you can go to the dealer to add the wiring?

Thanks,
Lenin


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

02DURAMAX;393962 said:


> Hey mike i have a question..
> 
> I have a 02 Silverado 2500HD and the truck did not come with the plow prep package. I just want to know if you can go to the dealer to add the wiring?
> 
> ...


Hi Lenin
Thats a question I will have to ask my electrial guy at work. We don't return to work for one more week. I don't see why not and will try to get you a list of the parts that you will need. I would think that most of them would just have to be and pluged into the power supply blocks. Good question to ask, and will follow up next week.

Regards Mike


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

flykelley;393968 said:


> Hi Lenin
> Thats a question I will have to ask my electrial guy at work. We don't return to work for one more week. I don't see why not and will try to get you a list of the parts that you will need. I would think that most of them would just have to be and pluged into the power supply blocks. Good question to ask, and will follow up next week.
> 
> Regards Mike


Thanks Mike..


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

flykelley;393968 said:


> Hi Lenin
> Thats a question I will have to ask my electrial guy at work. We don't return to work for one more week. I don't see why not and will try to get you a list of the parts that you will need. I would think that most of them would just have to be and pluged into the power supply blocks. Good question to ask, and will follow up next week.
> 
> Regards Mike


Hey Mike

I was just wondering if you ever found out if you can add the wiring to the truck and the list of parts?

Thanks,

-Lenin


----------



## jlsk624 (Nov 11, 2006)

Put the wire for strobe light at the bottom of the 3rd break light and use file to notch space for wire, use dab of silicone so no water enters. Works fine for my 06 2500hd. Use a quick disconnect for your wiring so you can disconnect in spring, then just use dab of clear silicone for notch. JOHN


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

jlsk624;435482 said:


> Put the wire for strobe light at the bottom of the 3rd break light and use file to notch space for wire, use dab of silicone so no water enters. Works fine for my 06 2500hd. Use a quick disconnect for your wiring so you can disconnect in spring, then just use dab of clear silicone for notch. JOHN


Did you add the wiring to your Truck??...Beacuse my truck did not come with it from the factory..


----------

